# Quel type de barrière?



## Leeanna (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je vais changer ma barrière en haut de mes escaliers. J'aimerais partir sur une barrière rétractable (sans barre de seuil). Certaines d'entres vous en ont? Je souhaiterais avoir vos avis. Merci.


----------



## kikine (24 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
perso ce type de barrière en haut je n'aurais pas confiance, elles sont souples
j'ai voulu le faire ma puer était réticente.. en bas oui mais en haut... bof


----------



## booboo (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
j'ai ce type de barrière dans mon escalier, en haut et en bas. 
Elle s'enroule et se déroule, avec un système à actionner en même temps pour la bloquer et la débloquer.


----------



## nounouflo (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Je possède une barrière rétractabl. J’ai choisi cette barriere après m’être prise plusieurs le seuil de la barrière métallique et beaucoup plus discret quand Je n’accueille pas les enfants


----------



## Leeanna (24 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos avis. Je me suis prise aussi quelques fois la barre de seuil heureusement plutôt dans le sens où je montais les escaliers.


----------



## liline17 (24 Juillet 2022)

depuis que j'ai fais une méga chute dans l'escalier, à cause de la barre seuil, je n'ai plus de barrière avec barre de seuil, j'en ai une rétractable, et c'est vrai que c'est bien qu'elle se rétracte quand on en n'a pas besoin, mais elle n'est pas super facile à mettre d'une seule main et en plus, du fait de sa souplesse, les enfants s'appuient ou foncent dessus, elle est déjà en partie cassé
Celle que je préfère est un peu chère, mais hyper facile à ouvrir pour nous, d'une seule main, quand on à le coup de main, et aussi pour les enfants les plus grands, ceux qui savent aller aux WC tout seuls (je les rejoins pour les essuyer), elle est solide, c'est la numi


----------



## Marine35 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j’ai une barrière en bois fixée dans le bois de l’escalier et je n’ai pas de barre de seuil


----------



## Jess (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ,
Dans mon salon j’ai mi une barrière en bois sans barre de seuil , pour mes escalier j’ai l’es barrière rétractable qui es bien plus esthétique mais c’est tout car en haut je ne suis pas rassuré mais vu que je ne passe pas mon temps en haut c’est juste une sécurité quand même au cas où je dois être à l’étage avec un petit en bas âge .
Mais le filet reste moyen je trouve


----------



## Leeanna (29 Juillet 2022)

@liline17 Merci pour la découverte de ces barrières je ne connaissais pas.


----------

